# Cleaning Crew



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Thought I would post this photo since it's the only picture I've ever gotten with both of my plecos together. On the left is an L091 _Leporacanthicus triactis_ "Three Beacon" pleco and on the right is a dusty L066 _Hypancistrus sp._ "King Tiger" pleco. In the middle, of course, is a curious SAE.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I love the plecos. They are so pretty. The 3 beacon really has great color on his fins!! My king tiger looks different.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Geez, I gotta find a place locally to get all these rarer plecos.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice shot Travis. How'd you get them to pose like that?  I guess they're not disturbing the plants there. Are there any other inhabitants in the tank?


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

Bert, the other inhabitants, a large school of _Pseudotropheus demasoni_ Malawian cichlids, are hiding in the plants. The cleaning crew picture was taken several months ago. Right now I'm in the process of rescaping the tank and my cichlids are short on hiding spaces so many are out in the open. Here are a couple of pics of part of the school:


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

very nice tank and fish.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (May 17, 2009)

The fins on that that guy is brilliant! I love the way you have you anubias growing in.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I love your Pleco's and the Africans are stunning as well when they're in such a large group.


----------

